# Logitech G500 reparieren. Oder: Neuanschaffung durch Säubern des Omrom Switches sparen



## Wannseesprinter (7. Juni 2017)

*Logitech G500 reparieren. Oder: Neuanschaffung durch Säubern des Omrom Switches sparen*

Aloha zusammen,

vor einigen Wochen hat meine Logitech G500 Maus langsam begonnen, unter anderem bei Battlefield 1 kein Dauerfeuer, sondern Einzelfeuer auszuführen. Insgesamt war die linke Maustaste extrem zickig. Da ich von Natur aus gerne Dinge versuche zu reparieren, bevor ich mir etwas Neues anschaffe, griff ich zum passenden Werkzeug und etwas Zeit gepaart mit Geduld für mein Vorhaben.

Als Vorbereitung solltet ihr in etwa folgendes Werkzeug zur Hand haben: Kleiner Schraubendreher mit Fassung für verschiedene Bits, eine übliche Pinzette und (optional) eine Klemmpinzette, die beim Loslassen festhält. Und, nicht auf dem Bild: einen kleinen Klebestreifen/Tesa und einen spitzen Gegenstand (dickere Nähnadel oder Zahnstocher). Wenn ihr Isopropylalkohol griffbereit habt, auch gut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daneben eine SD-Karte, damit ihr etwa die Größe der Bits abschätzen könnt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Logitech G500, gekauft 2011. Das Hartkunststoff-Mauspad ist von ca. 2003



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Unterseite ist recht unscheinbar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor der Demontage muss aber die erste Tat sein, das Magazin für die Gewichte zu entfernen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich bei mir ohne Auswirkung, die 6 x 1,7g schweren Beschwerer ausgebaut. An diesen Zustand hat sich die Hand schnell gewöhnt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um an die Innereien der Maus zu kommen, müssen sämtliche Gleiter (oder Mouseglidez) entfernt werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den besten Job hierfür sollte ein handelsübliches Cuttermesser verrichten. Je weiter man mit der Messerklinge unter den Gleiter kommt, desto einfach lässt er sich dann mit den Fingern lösen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darunter offenbaren sich die Schraublöcher. Einen besonderes langen Kreuzbit benötigt ihr hierfür übrigens nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Gemeinheit gibt es dann doch, die mir beim Öffnen aufgefallen ist. Unterhalb des Aufklebers befindet sich dann noch eine Schraube



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorsichtig die Handauflage nach oben gezogen, offenbart sich endlich die Elektronik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das weiße Flachbandkabel, welches u.a. für seitlichen Daumentasten zuständig ist, sollte entfernt werden. Dafür den weißen, kleinen Hebel nach oben klappen, Kabel herausziehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis hierhin war alles noch ein großes Ding  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seitliche Draufsicht. Die rechte Maustaste habe ich übrigens in Ruhe gelassen, denn sie ärgert mich ja noch nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir nähern uns dem Übeltäter schon etwas. Unschwer zu übersehen, dass hier Omron seine Finger im Spiel hat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei seitlicher Betrachtung auf den Omron Switch, kann der genaue Typ erkannt werden: D2FC-F-7N(10M). Das 10M soll für "Klickfestigkeit bis 10 Million Klicks" stehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um Ärger vorzubeugen, klebt den Omron Switch obendrauf vorher mit einem kleinen Klebestreifen ab, damit die weiße Plastiknase beim Lösen nicht im Gehäuse verschwindet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun muss ein Zahnstocher, oder wie in diesem Falle, eine Nähnadel aus der Nähmaschine her



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorne in der kleinen Kerbe die Nadel ansetzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Bild aus gesehen nach links heraushebeln



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es als Belohnung das Innerste des Omron Switches zu sehen. Es ist übrigens nicht unüblich, dass euch nach Öffnen der Kappe direkt ein messingfarbenes Blättchen (die Klickfeder) entgegen springt. Auf diesem Bild ist sie schon nicht mehr eingehakt, da mir eben dieses passiert ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Welt ist klein, sehr klein. Links die Omron Switch Kappe, rechts die Klickfeder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Logitech G500 reparieren. Oder: Neuanschaffung durch Säubern des Omrom D2FCF-7N(10M) sparen*

Den Switch selbst mit Druckluftspray gereinigt, beim Mausrad damit auch nicht gegeizt. Es kam aber nicht besonders viel Dreck raus, der für das ursprüngliche Problem schuldig sein könnte. Das Problem liegt auch woanders begraben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der weiße Punkt rechts auf der Kontaktfläche der Klickfeder hatte einen hellen Belag. Dieser Belag kommt im Laufe der Zeit zustande, wenn ein elektrischer Kontakt - was anderes ist eine Omron Switch nicht - im Laufe der Zeit häufig geschlossen und geöffnet wird



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Klemmpinzette die Klickfeder eingespannt, mit der Nähnadel vorsichtig den Belag herunter gekratzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. Kein Belag mehr vorhanden. Hier käme vielleicht noch für die B-Note Isopropylalkohol zum Einsatz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Omron Switch sollte ebenfalls etwas geschabt werden, denn dort findet ja auch die elektrische Verbindung statt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Klickfeder etwas "straffer" zu machen, wurde sie vorsichtig dem Bild entsprechend an der Biegung gedehnt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kommt das große Frickeln: Die Biegung muss zuerst mittig eingehakt, dann das hinterste Ende (links im Bild), dann erst das vorderste eingehakt bzw. untergeschoben werden. Geht man mit Vorsicht vor, kann man nicht viel kaputt machen. Frust vorprogrammiert. Es lohnt sich aber 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tadaaa! So muss es richtig aussehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun die Kappe des Omron Switches aufsetzen (hörbares Einrasten), das Flachbandkabel der Handauflage anschließen, weißen Hebel schließen, Handauflage aufsetzen, Schrauben rein und festziehen und glücklich sein, Ersparnis hiermit: min. 40,00€ 

Ich hoffe, hiermit wenigstens eine Person erreicht und vor dem Neukauf einer Maus bewahrt zu haben. Traut euch! 

Liebe Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Logitech G500 reparieren. Oder: Neuanschaffung durch Säubern des Omrom Switches sparen*

Ab dafür!


----------



## Ion (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Logitech G500 reparieren. Oder: Neuanschaffung durch Säubern des Omrom Switches sparen*

Hatte vor einigen Jahren das gleiche Problem. Hab mir dann doch lieber die G500s gekauft. Nochmal würde ich das aber nicht machen.


----------



## Deep Thought (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Logitech G500 reparieren. Oder: Neuanschaffung durch Säubern des Omrom Switches sparen*

Schöne Anleitung und gute Bilder! 

Aber wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht, die Maus zu zerlegen, kann auch gleich die Schalter tauschen. Ist eigentlich sogar einfacher als die alten zu restaurieren.

Wenn man es nicht eilig hat, kann man die Schalter recht günstig (etwa via Ebay) in China ordern.
Ich hab für 5 Stück 3,99 € bezahlt (incl. Versand). Ok, zwei hätten auch gereicht... 
Hab dafür aber auch gleich die "20M"-Version verbaut. Die sollen für 20 Millionen Klicks ausgelegt sein. Original hatte Logitech in meiner MX 1100 (wie auch bei dir) nur die billigere 10M-Version verbaut.

Aber egal ob "restaurieren" oder austauschen, besser als die Maus weg zu werfen ist beides allemal.


----------



## x2K (28. September 2017)

*AW: Logitech G500 reparieren. Oder: Neuanschaffung durch Säubern des Omrom Switches sparen*

Hatte genau die selbe Prozedur mit einer Razer Deathadder hinter mir.  War aber eine auftragsarbeit,  man kann die Kontakte mit cilit bang  richtig schön blank bekommen.  So verkratzt man die Oberfläche nicht so extrem.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Logitech G500 reparieren. Oder: Neuanschaffung durch Säubern des Omrom Switches sparen*

Hi x2K,

danke für den Hinweis mit dem Fettlöser - auch eine Methode, die Kontakte wieder blank zu bekommen. Bis heute übrigens weiterhin ohne Aussetzer. Prozedur hat sich gelohnt, würde ich wiederholen. Entweder löst sich der Lack von der Maus eher ab oder es gibt unergründlichen 'nen Kabelbruch. Die Switches arbeiten und arbeiten... 

Grüße


----------



## shotta (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Logitech G500 reparieren. Oder: Neuanschaffung durch Säubern des Omrom Switches sparen*

Hey. eine etwas andere Frage, denkst du man kann das Mausrad austauschen? Ich habe eine G403 da, die ich sehr gut finde, aber das Mausrad stört mich unheimlich, da es sehr schwergängig ist.

Vielleicht ist dir bei deiner G500s etwas aufgefallen. Also kann man das Mausrad entfernen (vllt. hängt es ja nur an einer Steckverbindung, hoffe nichts gelötet) und kann man so ersetzten.


----------



## DonBongJohn (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Logitech G500 reparieren. Oder: Neuanschaffung durch Säubern des Omrom Switches sparen*

Das mit dem Mausrad würde mich auch mal interessieren, meins ist nämlich ein bisschen defekt in der G502.


----------

